# Help Needed for New Zealand Skilled Immigration Process from India



## alokkagarwal

Hi Friends,

I am a new user for this NZ forum.

I am planning to apply for New Zealand as a Skilled Immigration. I have following questions:

1. I have completed BCA & MCA (from Osmania University in Hyderabad, India). Does my qualification need assessment from NZQA?

2. I have done ISTQB (Software Testing) certification back in 2010. Can I claim points for that?

3. Is it mandatory for my wife / co-applicant / partner to write IELTS?

4. If she appears for IELTS, then can we claim additional points?

5. How much time would it take for the processing from day one till I get visa?

Thanks,
Alok


----------



## Cheema

alokkagarwal said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am a new user for this NZ forum.
> 
> I am planning to apply for New Zealand as a Skilled Immigration. I have following questions:
> 
> 1. I have completed BCA & MCA (from Osmania University in Hyderabad, India). Does my qualification need assessment from NZQA?
> 
> 2. I have done ISTQB (Software Testing) certification back in 2010. Can I claim points for that?
> 
> 3. Is it mandatory for my wife / co-applicant / partner to write IELTS?
> 
> 4. If she appears for IELTS, then can we claim additional points?
> 
> 5. How much time would it take for the processing from day one till I get visa?
> 
> Thanks,
> Alok


Hi Alok
Reply in *BOLD*
1. I have completed BCA & MCA (from Osmania University in Hyderabad, India). *Does my qualification need assessment from NZQA?
Yes, you need to assess your qualification as MCA and Osmania univ, both are not in exemption list.*
2. I have done ISTQB (Software Testing) certification back in 2010. Can I claim points for that?
*No, You can claim points only for MCA. No certifications are entertained by NZQA in my knowledge.* 

3. Is it mandatory for my wife / co-applicant / partner to write IELTS?
*Yes it is if you want to claim points for her qualification. She can get 20 points if she is assessed at level 7,8,9 or 10. If she assessed at less than level 7 then you can claim 10 points. IELTS is not mandatory if you can justify that her all education is in English, but I suggest her to appear for IELTS and score 6.5 overall, as Case Officer may demand IELTS at later stage during the immigration process.*

4. If she appears for IELTS, then can we claim additional points?
*IELTS itself does not have any points. Only points spouse can claim is for education.*

5. How much time would it take for the processing from day one till I get visa?
*Generally it will take one year if there are no hiccups, but it all depends upon case to case.*
Best of Luck

~Cheema


----------



## himanshubansal

*Need the whole process of applying for NZ PR*



Cheema said:


> Hi Alok
> Reply in *BOLD*
> 1. I have completed BCA & MCA (from Osmania University in Hyderabad, India). *Does my qualification need assessment from NZQA?
> Yes, you need to assess your qualification as MCA and Osmania univ, both are not in exemption list.*
> 2. I have done ISTQB (Software Testing) certification back in 2010. Can I claim points for that?
> *No, You can claim points only for MCA. No certifications are entertained by NZQA in my knowledge.*
> 
> 3. Is it mandatory for my wife / co-applicant / partner to write IELTS?
> *Yes it is if you want to claim points for her qualification. She can get 20 points if she is assessed at level 7,8,9 or 10. If she assessed at less than level 7 then you can claim 10 points. IELTS is not mandatory if you can justify that her all education is in English, but I suggest her to appear for IELTS and score 6.5 overall, as Case Officer may demand IELTS at later stage during the immigration process.*
> 
> 4. If she appears for IELTS, then can we claim additional points?
> *IELTS itself does not have any points. Only points spouse can claim is for education.*
> 
> 5. How much time would it take for the processing from day one till I get visa?
> *Generally it will take one year if there are no hiccups, but it all depends upon case to case.*
> Best of Luck
> 
> ~Cheema


Hi Cheema

I am B.E in Computer Science from M.D University, Haryana. I have a work ex of 3+, working with Tech Mahindra, and this includes 7 months UK onshore experience . I am hoping of getting 7.5 O in IELTS. 
I am into software testing.

Would you please let me know, what I need to do as the first step? I am confused from where to start? How is NZ PR process different from Australia one? Do I need to get my work ex and qualification validated from NZ authorities? Please guide me on the whole process, if possible.

Thanks,

Himanshu.


----------



## EasyBoy

himanshubansal said:


> Hi Cheema
> 
> I am B.E in Computer Science from M.D University, Haryana. I have a work ex of 3+, working with Tech Mahindra, and this includes 7 months UK onshore experience . I am hoping of getting 7.5 O in IELTS.
> I am into software testing.
> 
> Would you please let me know, what I need to do as the first step? I am confused from where to start? How is NZ PR process different from Australia one? Do I need to get my work ex and qualification validated from NZ authorities? Please guide me on the whole process, if possible.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Himanshu.


First check whether you have enough point to get qualify.
Points
Above link will help to calculate your point. you must need at least 140 points to automatically select from the EOI pool.

Go through Immigration New Zealand for more information.


----------

